
Ask HN: Designing a Modern API - jason_slack
I&#x27;m starting new work in a few weeks where my job will be to design an API and functionality for &quot;cobots&quot; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Cobot). C++ mostly.<p>I&#x27;ve designed API&#x27;s in the past, but it&#x27;s been a while. I want to design an API that is uniform throughout, clean, and really lets the developers using it to understand exactly what the API does and doesn&#x27;t do.<p>Examples, references, reading appreciated.
======
au750
If you haven't seen it already, this would be a good start:

"How To Design A Good API and Why it Matters" by Joshua Bloch

Video:
[https://dev.tube/video/aAb7hSCtvGw](https://dev.tube/video/aAb7hSCtvGw)

PDF:
[https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.c...](https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//pubs/archive/32713.pdf)

It is presented with Java as example but the principles are general.

